# Who's your favorite TV hunting personalities?



## Junebug (Jul 18, 2005)

I think there's some pretty good shows these days.  Some pretty bad ones too!!


----------



## How2fish (Jul 18, 2005)

I didn't see Tred Barta...


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 18, 2005)

Alot of people do not like Dan Fitzgerald but in all honesty the best video Ive seen is the Passing through and Back yard bucks. I like it because he will show himself shooting a doe.
I like Ted Nugent as well.


----------



## GAGE (Jul 18, 2005)

Just picked up the new TRUTH 13 and it is pretty good...

My vote is for PRIMOS but Micheal Waddell is a close 2nd only because I am a MOSSY OAK man.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 18, 2005)

Ralph & Vickie @ Archers Choice


----------



## SADDADDY (Jul 18, 2005)

*Roger Raglin*

that guy can make you laugh  , he is one crazy nut, but a heck of a deer hunter as well I enjoy all his shows


----------



## Randy (Jul 18, 2005)

Michale Waddell!


----------



## MoeBirds (Jul 18, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> Ralph & Vickie @ Archers Choice





   I wonder wether Vicky realizes she has a mustache or not  ?!....you'd think someone woulda told her by now  !?......she's a bit _spaztic_ to say the least, even when she misses  ?!


   I picked _The Drury Brothers_,(out of the choices given) though they do obviously like to hear themselves speak, and some of their earlier stuff was nothtin but..."brother Terry" jabberin on endlessly  !?
....I still like their info-packed DVD's and show, on the _food-plot _ end of things  !!!

I only buy the Realtree and Primos stuff out of habit....

   ....I've _really_ enjoyed most of these new _Jim Zumbo _ episodes on the Outdoor Channel lately!!!....especially the "Alaska" ones  !!!


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Jul 18, 2005)

Tred's da man.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 18, 2005)

The Drury Outdoor bunch without a doubt! Michael Waddell is next in line.


----------



## Junebug (Jul 18, 2005)

Maybe I should have put Waddell and Company!!  I like him alot too.


----------



## billy336 (Jul 18, 2005)

Michael Waddell is my favorite. Will Primos is cool too. Anyone ever see Roger Raglin. He is one crazy dude. There is a growing amount of CHEESE in the outdoor television area. Jay Gregory and the Wild Outdoors crew are top notch as well.


----------



## MoeBirds (Jul 18, 2005)

Junebug said:
			
		

> Maybe I should have put Waddell and Company!!  I like him alot too.




  ....Maybe it's just me but short of the exagerated ravings _post-kill _ of ole Roger Raglin  ,

... It sure seems that with the sometimes fist-pumping/throwing guns out of trees/dancing from limb-to-limb "over-reactions" of the successful Road trips w/ Waddell and co......as of late an awful lot _more_ T.V. hunting personalities are sort of jumping-on-board with their excitment sometimes barely containable  !?


.....Am I the only one to have noticed these bad actors  ?????


----------



## calvin (Jul 18, 2005)

*I like*

Realtree Road Trips..

The Fitzgeralds are cool, "Manifold Meal"!..yea baby  

Calvin


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 18, 2005)

I like micheal and the real tree boys too. I also like too see tom miranda shoot a big buck. I always get a big kick out of him. He sounds like he is having a big Oxxxxxx when he gets excited.


----------



## HT2 (Jul 18, 2005)

I like watchin' the Primo's boys..........

Even when they are shootin' them big chicken's........


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 18, 2005)

Any of them beat OLN's bicycle marathon!!


----------



## jeshoffstall (Jul 18, 2005)

*Another vote...*

for Michel Waddel!  I really like the Realtree Roadtrips show.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## 308 WIN (Jul 18, 2005)

Mossy Oak Hunting The Country, And Roger Raglin


----------



## PWalls (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't watch much TV but I do try and catch Michael Lee and his Southern Backwoods Adventures shows on the local TV down here when I can.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 18, 2005)

Hands down would be the Primos Boys.

They seem very down to earth and relate to the hunting public in general better than any other hunting crew IMO.

I like Dream Season, but if you don't wear your Scent Lok suit, your not giving their main sponser the publicity they deserve.    

Tommy


----------



## matthewsman (Jul 18, 2005)

*I feel you T Lackey*



			
				Thomas Lackey said:
			
		

> I like Dream Season, but if you don't wear your Scent Lok suit, your not giving their main sponser the publicity they deserve.
> 
> Tommy



When they get too sponsor heavy it just sickens me...........My top five are 

1..Closing the Distance(If they are not fair chase,please don't bust my bubble)
2.Archers Choice.........Ralph and Vickie citronello candle(or however you say it)Hey Bender aren't you friends with them?They seem down to earth
3.R.T.road trips...Seems like all my friends are like M.Waddell......Reminds me of how mush fun we have together
4..Outdoor Moments..I could see myself hanging out with those guys.
5....Mossy Oaks hunting The Country...Sometimes it's not just the game you want to get closer to....'nuff said.......


----------



## raghorn (Jul 18, 2005)

Any of them that you can tell sincerely love the sport, and are not just in it for money and fame.Some of them aren't good actors though.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 18, 2005)

Micheal Waddell, The Primos Bunch, and Roger Raglin... and the guy that hosts Hunting Basics 101...

Anyone of them that has a good time and is there for fun, not pluggin all their sponsors.


----------



## coon dawg (Jul 19, 2005)

*Don't watch much TV,*

don't have cable............but if the shows are like the videos...................Primos first, then the Drury boys..................nobody else is close......


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 19, 2005)

I like the Hunters Specialty boys
Michael Waddell  Road trips
Mossy Oak boys
Knight & Hale


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 19, 2005)

TK and Mike were always good.


----------



## MoeBirds (Jul 19, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> TK and Mike were always good.




Sadly, I heard one of them passed on a couple years back?!



Anyone know for sure?


----------



## coon dawg (Jul 19, 2005)

*unfortunately*

and sadly, TK died of cancer a few years ago..........their tapes really mad me laugh...especially the duck hunt........"gonna go bust the elmoe outta some ducks".........near Risin' Creek.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 19, 2005)

I wondered why I hadnt seen any of their videos out in a while.


----------



## bugman (Jul 19, 2005)

Greg Lewis said:
			
		

> ....Maybe it's just me but short of the exagerated ravings _post-kill _ of ole Roger Raglin  ,
> 
> ... It sure seems that with the sometimes fist-pumping/throwing guns out of trees/dancing from limb-to-limb "over-reactions" of the successful Road trips w/ Waddell and co......as of late an awful lot _more_ T.V. hunting personalities are sort of jumping-on-board with their excitment sometimes barely containable  !?
> 
> ...



No you are not. I personally think that Waddell is an idiot. And, like you said, everyone else now thinks they have to act like one too.


----------



## coon dawg (Jul 19, 2005)

*lolol........*

there's alot of 'em that are Margeret Hice wanna be's(the originator of the "dead buck Break Dance")............remember the Tree Lounge videos?  ..........the Jordan crew ...........nevermind.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 19, 2005)

I like the Realtree Guys . Don't think any of them are idiots myself. Never saw anything idiotic in their videos.


----------



## Reel Country (Jul 19, 2005)

Nobody's mentioned Jeff Foxworthy.     

Like the Realtree guys also.     Hunting the Country is pretty good also.


----------



## jason308 (Jul 19, 2005)

I voted the Primos crew for all around, I really like their waterfowl stuff. What am I saying, all of their stuff is great. Their latest Truth Big Bucks DVD is awesome! Bill Jordan and Michael Waddell are probably my second favorite. Anyone heard if they are going to do another season of Realtree Road Trips this year?


----------



## duckbill (Jul 19, 2005)

PWalls said:
			
		

> Don't watch much TV but I do try and catch Michael Lee and his Southern Backwoods Adventures shows on the local TV down here when I can.




I can't believe our very own hunting celebrity has only gotten one mention.  Must be the dancin' at the end of your videos, ML    .



It's hard not to like ole Waddell and David Blanton.


----------



## red tail (Jul 19, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Michale Waddell!




I agree. He is the man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 19, 2005)

Reel Country said:
			
		

> Nobody's mentioned Jeff Foxworthy.
> 
> Like the Realtree guys also.     Hunting the Country is pretty good also.


I love the foxworhty videos heck thats the only ones that I ever bought myself.


----------



## Michael Lee (Jul 19, 2005)

duckbill said:
			
		

> I can't believe our very own hunting celebrity has only gotten one mention.  Must be the dancin' at the end of your videos, ML    .



Bill,

I come to expect it 

Maybe one day all of you all can see what we do.

PWalls, thanks for the mention bud! 

ML


----------



## rip18 (Jul 19, 2005)

I hesitate to admit this in public, but I'm with Coondawg's first answer.  I do my best to stay outside instead of getting sucked into the tube.  When I get trapped in a hotel somewhere, I am AMAZED that some people can actually get sponsors for their shows.  Of course some shows are just infomercials for a product or a location...  It also explains why some of the young folks I take hunting act the way they do when they kill something.  I must miss out on a LOT of things in the outside world because the folks I work with are always talking about this or that TV show or a "really good" commercial for land's sake!


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 20, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> there's alot of 'em that are Margeret Hice wanna be's(the originator of the "dead buck Break Dance")............remember the Tree Lounge videos?  ..........the Jordan crew ...........nevermind.



Moonshine Island and the others..

On thing about Margaret... That woman could flat put one down RIGHT NOW! 

Like watching her dance and her husband remain as cool as a cucumber. *L*

I had all 4 of their tapes, but let a friend borrow them....... and well..... you know how that goes.


----------



## jason308 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sorry, How in the world could I forget T.K. and Mike? You gotta love watchin 'em "grunt up a big'un"


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jul 20, 2005)

Also enjoyed T.K. and Mike, also loved the one Treelounge video I seen about hunting in a swamp island. No one mention O'neil, also a fan of Barta and Nuge. As for Jordan and his crew I really don't care to watch them.


----------



## RThomas (Jul 20, 2005)

The Drury brothers.
Though, they have become very commercialized and they don't have that core group of hunters like in the early days.


----------



## Grand Slam (Jul 20, 2005)

*sammy*

I'd have to totally disagree with Ol' Buckmaster. Tred is a little on the soft side. I personally like Sammy Schremsher. He keeps the buck:doe ratio in check in South Carolina.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 20, 2005)

My two favorites are Jay and Tammi Gregory and the Wild Outdoors. I also like The Archers Choice with Ralph and Vicky Cianciarulo. They mostly bowhunt on these shows.


----------



## TOW (Jul 20, 2005)

Michael Waddell of Realtree Roadtrips..


----------



## RThomas (Jul 20, 2005)

> My two favorites are Jay and Tammi Gregory and the Wild Outdoors.



I like Jay.  I believe he got his start with Mark and Terry Drury.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 20, 2005)

noone mentioned ted nugent....... 
 




   


JUST KIDDING....



i always enjoyed all the realtree guys and mossy oak's show---i love the mossy oak commercials to


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jul 20, 2005)

I love Uncle Ted, and i also like T.K. and Mike for a good laugh


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 20, 2005)

*I mentioned Ted.......................*



			
				bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> noone mentioned ted nugent.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dawg in FL (Jul 21, 2005)

I prefer the Realtree guys. They seem pretty down to earth. Roadtrips is the only show I'll put into my schedule. All the others I'll watch by chance. 

Michael, David, and Bill are all GA boys...maybe thats why I'm partial to them.

Roadtrips, in my opinion, was better in season 1&2, I own both DVD's and actually have learned a few things from them. I like how they show themselves sitting around the dinner table, and the shots where they're hanging the deer up. Not alot of people show that.

Drury Bros. are next...Dream Season is pretty darn good.

-Matt


----------



## Trizey (Jul 21, 2005)

I voted for the Primos boys, but I also like Michael Waddell.


----------



## Brad (Jul 21, 2005)

realtree roadtrips hands down then primos and then everyone else. I have met Michael Waddell twice and he is just a good ol boy that was in the right place at the right time and he will tell you that himself. The show with him and Rhett Akens in Alaska hunting moose was one of the best. They got stranded and couldnt fly out and most of the show was them killing time. It reminded me of sitting around camp and just goofing off with the guys. Thats at least as much fun as the actual hunt, its the total package and they show alot of that stuuff.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 21, 2005)

Terry and Mark Drury really get me pumped up .Always love there shows on the outdoor channel . They seem to go into a little more detail than most .   I also like road trips. MY TWO CENTS WORTH .They all have the perfect job .


----------



## gabowman (Jul 24, 2005)

Junebug said:
			
		

> I think there's some pretty good shows these days.  Some pretty bad ones too!!



I agree. I've always like watching how excited Will Primos gets even after all the hunts he's been on. Those guys still seems to enjoy themselves without always worrying about how many P & Y points the deer will score.


----------



## Beagler (Jul 24, 2005)

Ted Nuggent..    Finest Kind


----------



## tknight (Jul 24, 2005)

I voted for the Realtree gang, Roadtrips and all.  Dream Season, Primos, North American Whitetail, Archers Choice, Wild Outdoors, H.S. Outdoors, heck just about anything that shows some genuine good entertainment in the outdoors I like.


----------



## marknga (Jul 24, 2005)

Realtree Roadtrips, Mike Waddall reminds me of one of my best friends. I also like North American Whitetail, with Pat Reeves being my favorite on there. The Primos guys are always entertaining and yes they seem to really be good guys. Mossy Oak is another favorite.  Dream Season with the Drury Brothers. Heck if you asked my wife and kids they would say I love em all! TIVO keeps me covered!
Hats off to Michael Lee and his gang. Also want to throw another local name out there: Joey Mimes. Super nice guy.

Anyone like "Hunt Fish Cook"? it is pretty good.

Mark


----------



## hunter rich (Jul 25, 2005)

I have always liked Team Fitzgerald...They seem to be regular guys who enjoy hunting as father and son.  They also have good ethics and I don't think they hunt on "game farms".  Just my .02


----------



## BUCKFAT (Jul 25, 2005)

RONNIE SMITH He has a very good show. He is a good ole alabama boy or georgia. He is a very funny guy. When you watch his show it seems like you know him like a friend. Just have to watch to understand.


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 26, 2005)

Michael Waddell of Realtree Roadtrips!


----------



## Lead Poison (Jul 26, 2005)

My favorite is: *The gang from Primos * 

Will Primos: is a crazy nut who loves to hunt and carry on

Jimmy Primos: don't let this guy draw a bead on you!

Brad Farris: knows his stuff, loves hunting

Dean Davis: a nice guy, good shot  

Shaun Burkes: I bet he is a Christian, seems like a good man, loves hunting

I also like the Realtree Team.

Bill Jordan, David Blanton and Michael Waddell

I'd truly love to hunt with anyone of them. They seem like good people!


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 26, 2005)

Lead Poison said:
			
		

> My favorite is: *The gang from Primos *
> 
> Will Primos: is a crazy nut who loves to hunt and carry on
> 
> ...



Wonder what happened to Kenneth Lancaster??

He left Primos and has'nt been seen with another group as far as i know.....


----------



## Big A (Aug 1, 2005)

Michael Waddel has to be one of the best out there.  His show actually reveals all that hunting is.  Not just the hunt but the time in camp, scouting, and the rest.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Aug 2, 2005)

Michael Waddell


----------



## Auto-5 Nut (Aug 2, 2005)

Knight & Hale!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Why where they not listed?????


----------



## Deano (Aug 3, 2005)

Stan Potts


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Aug 4, 2005)

I like O'neill Williams the best. He has a good show.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 4, 2005)

hunter rich said:
			
		

> I have always liked Team Fitzgerald...They seem to be regular guys who enjoy hunting as father and son.  They also have good ethics and I don't think they hunt on "game farms".  Just my .02


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Aug 4, 2005)

Does noone here appreciate the hunting knowledge of Outdoors with T.K. and Mike.  never have i seen more skill or respect for the outdoors as i do in their videos.  im surprised noone else has noticed them.  dang.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 4, 2005)

FESTUSHAGGIN said:
			
		

> Does noone here appreciate the hunting knowledge of Outdoors with T.K. and Mike.  never have i seen more skill or respect for the outdoors as i do in their videos.  im surprised noone else has noticed them.  dang.


Refer to some earlier posts there RUTH in this thread foot in mouth again.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Aug 4, 2005)

read back a little further.  foot has been inserted.


----------



## Randy (Aug 4, 2005)

WilcoSportsman said:
			
		

> I like O'neill Williams the best. He has a good show.


I agree and he is a friend of mine.  In fact, I got an e-mail from him this week that he may come turkey hunting with me this next year.  I hope he can make it!


----------



## biorecovery (Aug 4, 2005)

Michael Waddel deserves his own place as does Barta.


----------



## raghorn (Aug 5, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I agree and he is a friend of mine.  In fact, I got an e-mail from him this week that he may come turkey hunting with me this next year.  I hope he can make it!


Just for fun or are you going to be a celebrity and quit associating with us commoners?


----------



## quickkill (Feb 22, 2009)

*Ronnie has a great show*

that Ronnie smith seems like nice guy and funny , and shoots some big'uns..I like his site ronniesmith.tv



BUCKFAT said:


> RONNIE SMITH He has a very good show. He is a good ole alabama boy or georgia. He is a very funny guy. When you watch his show it seems like you know him like a friend. Just have to watch to understand.


----------



## Son (Feb 22, 2009)

*Who's your favorite TV*

Didn't vote, guess I don't have a favorite. But I do find some of em not so interesting.
Raglin is funny
I enjoy watching those who know what they're doing.

some don't, and I don't enjoy watching anybody laughing and jumping up and down when they make a kill. It's unnecessary and doesn't look good if you ask me.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 22, 2009)

I did "other", The ones mentioned are good and there are others not listed.

Direct TV just added a new hunting channel !! WWWOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rshunter (Feb 22, 2009)

Chuck Sykes, The Management Advantage


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 23, 2009)

quickkill said:


> that Ronnie smith seems like nice guy and funny , and shoots some big'uns..I like his site ronniesmith.tv



Absolutely!
Ronnie is as genuine as they come,...and just as funny and crazy as you see him on the show


----------



## Rays123 (Feb 23, 2009)

i like Team Fitzgerald but thats just me


----------



## Deerhead (Feb 23, 2009)

Chuck Martin said:


> Michael Waddell


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like "Other" is coming in strong...........what channel are you watching?  I like Foxworthy(Not necessarily his partner) and the Tecomate show, I like the Huntly way, but my favorite is Hank)Not Williams)

Course, if I had a choice, I would rather be watching get wild with Cindy whatsername......YEA BABY!


----------



## RThomas (Feb 24, 2009)

> 07-18-2005, 03:02 PM



This thread has been raised from the dead.  It's a miracle!


----------



## oldman 45 (Feb 24, 2009)

Michael  Waddell is the showman but I like Lee and Tiffinay and them big Iowa bucks


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 26, 2009)

oldman 45 said:


> Michael  Waddell is the showman but I like Lee and Tiffinay and them big Iowa bucks



Yep, Mike gets on my nerves. I met Lee & Tiffany


----------



## Hogtown (Mar 2, 2009)

Other - Frank Smethurst.  Georgia native and host of Trout Unlimited's "On the Rise".


----------



## ga.gobbler (Mar 2, 2009)

oldman 45 said:


> Michael  Waddell is the showman but I like Lee and Tiffinay and them big Iowa bucks



I second that,


----------



## jrry (Mar 2, 2009)

O'Neil Williams a very honest man.  He can out fish anyone I know.  He started hunting about 15 years ago.  He never lies or  deceive on his show.


----------



## mauk trapper (Mar 2, 2009)

Tiffany!!


----------



## KYTNHunter (Mar 3, 2009)

It is amazing how it changes. This post was in 2005 and now look at who the "stars" are.


----------



## KYTNHunter (Mar 3, 2009)

hunter rich said:


> I have always liked Team Fitzgerald...They seem to be regular guys who enjoy hunting as father and son.  They also have good ethics and I don't think they hunt on "game farms".  Just my .02



I was on a plane with these guys from Minnesota to Saskatoon. They had never been to Canada by plane. Their luggage bows and all was already on the plane. We got to talking about a guy getting turned around in CA for a DUI and they asked what we were talking about. We  told them a DUI and you couldn't get in w/o a lot of paperwork and $$ beforehand. Then told them about another guy that got caught with some weed and never heard from him again. They looked at each other and simultaneously got up, got their carry-ons and got off the plane. When we got to Saskatoon, there was their luggage on the round-about. If I wasn't an honest guy, I could have taken all their bags, bows and all. I took them to the claims dept and turned them in and informed them they had missed the flight. I guess they got their stuff back, but who knows.


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Mar 5, 2009)

Uncle Ted is a nut i guess thats why i like him! Also like Michael Waddell and don't forget Travis T-Bone Turner! Wish Larry the Cable Guy had his own hunting show cause he would Git-R-Done and Git my vote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_______ Don't think about it just squeeze the trigger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitworth (Apr 10, 2009)

*I'm probably the only hunter in Georgia*

with a hunting license, who doesn't have a favorite TV hunting personalities.  

Don't watch a lot of television and don't have cable. Not in the last 25 years.  Never heard of most of them.

Probably saved a lot of money not buying the favorite hunting products of the favorite TV hunting personalities.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 10, 2009)

my vote for other is for that guitar slinger, the motor city madman, TED killem and grillem NUGE. I think he has done more for our sport than any of those others. Plus he plays a mean guitar.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Apr 10, 2009)

bfriendly said:


> Course, if I had a choice, I would rather be watching get wild with Cindy whatsername......YEA BABY!


 
That would be Cindy Garrison!! Who wouldn't want to hunt with her?  I love watching all the wild game she gets to chase after and all them big fins she gets to reel in!  I'd love to hunt with her! She's a dang nut!


----------



## boothy (Apr 10, 2009)

gotta go with tred barta.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Apr 10, 2009)

Uncle Ted, the Nuge, the Whack Master.


----------



## WSB (Apr 10, 2009)

I've got to where I don't like any of em.


----------



## TAG (Apr 10, 2009)

boy this thread was dug up from the past


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Apr 11, 2009)

7MAGMIKE said:


> Uncle Ted, the Nuge, the Whack Master.


 
AGREED!!!!!!!!!! I Loooove Uncle Ted!! He keeps me in stitches!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddell, T-bone, and Brackett. Tiffany is nice to look at.


----------



## new blood (Apr 12, 2009)

*Shockey ???*

I just picked up on this thread. I can't believe that not one person has mentioned Jim Shockey! Although I'm not a muzzleloader hunter, he is always traveling somewhere exotic and hunting some world class animals. I got into hunting about 15 years ago and some of the first books and articles I read about hunting were written by him and Jim Zumbo ( not a big fan of Zumbo's show). Shockey seems like a laid back nice fella who would be a great person to hunt with. 

I do like T Barta but I would probably would want to throw him off a boat or mountain if he started getting on me for not doing things the "Barta way".

I like Mike Waddel too. He's a fellow GA boy who definately has a passion for the outdoors.


----------



## bobthompson (Apr 16, 2009)

how bout oneill williams ...


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 16, 2009)

Why, Michael Lee of course!





He's my hero...


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 19, 2009)

still dan fitzgerald .............


----------



## CamoCop (Apr 27, 2009)

i like Michael Waddell's "Bone Collector" show, the Real Tree guy's and Jim Shockey.  one of the most annoying shows is the Archers Choice.  it has the capability of being a good show if Ralph and Vicky would quit with the dumb shennanigans.


----------



## Michael Lee (May 11, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Why, Michael Lee of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## preacher (May 11, 2009)

Chris Brackett-Arrow Affliction!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 11, 2009)

The Alabama guy, dont recall his name but his show is realistic and he shoots does etc.


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (May 11, 2009)

Micheal Wadell got the job I alway's wanted and Lee got Tiffany the wife i always wanted but if i had to pick. Where you gonna find a cute little blonde like Tiffany that can shoot deer like that she would be the perfect hunting partner to snuggle up to at deer camp!!!!!!!!


----------



## easbell (May 25, 2009)

*Tiff  is my pick.*

If I have to watch someone else hunt. It might as well be her. Man can dream!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 27, 2009)

Micheal Waddell followed by the Primos guys.  I love The Crush as well.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 27, 2009)

new blood said:


> I just picked up on this thread. I can't believe that not one person has mentioned Jim Shockey! Although I'm not a muzzleloader hunter, he is always traveling somewhere exotic and hunting some world class animals. I got into hunting about 15 years ago and some of the first books and articles I read about hunting were written by him and Jim Zumbo ( not a big fan of Zumbo's show). Shockey seems like a laid back nice fella who would be a great person to hunt with.
> 
> .



He was in the poll choices......



BTW Dan Fitzgerald is still the best.

"Passing Through" is my favorite video and then "backyard bucks"


----------



## Groundcheck (May 27, 2009)

Wayne Pearson.


----------



## horse2292 (May 27, 2009)

Bob Foulkrod






Uncle Ted





Michael Waddell






Jim Shockey

All the archery shows and any big game.

Turn the channel when turkey or fish are on. I like both but they just don't do it for me.


----------



## horse2292 (May 27, 2009)

Groundcheck said:


> Wayne Pearson.



Been to his place in Nallor? Probably mispelled that. I interviewed with him when I was 18 for a video job. Another guy got it that had alot of experience filming hunts. Looking back that could have been a big opportunity to be in the "business" back in the day. Oh well. Nice guy.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (May 27, 2009)

*Me too!!!!*



Dustin Pate said:


> The Drury Outdoor bunch without a doubt! Michael Waddell is next in line.


and the lakawski group next. tiff is super hot and a great hunter. lee knows his stuff on big bucks as well.


----------



## mr4shootin (May 27, 2009)

Tiffany Lakoski and don't forget Gina Brunson.


----------



## Esylivin (May 27, 2009)

Virgil Ward


----------



## jason bales (May 31, 2009)

spirit of the wild that nuge is a nut


----------



## burkehunter (May 31, 2009)

I like the hunter specialties bunch, realtree guys, and the drury crew.  I would have to say my favorite personality would be Stan Potts.......You'll have to give me a second.......lol.


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Jul 9, 2009)

tiffany lakosky .just like lookin at her.shes purdy


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 9, 2009)

I would second that observation.


----------



## bacon6 (Jul 9, 2009)

I like most of them but it seems to me that most of the shows have become to commercialized, they seem to caught up in selling their sponcer's stuff, I know it's how they make their $$$ and stay on the air but to much selling!!! lets get back to HUNTIN!! I use to be a Shockey fan but I am tired of hearing him say "I trust my life on it" to every thing he sells, would still go hunting with him if given the chance


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 9, 2009)

How can anybody like Roger Raglin? The guy has not shot a wild deer in years.....


----------



## joshguest (Jul 9, 2009)

michael waddell 'realtree roadtrips' ,then the primos team second for me. but il watch anything that has hunting or fishing on it!


----------



## blong (Jul 10, 2009)

Whitetail freaks, bone collectors, and dream season.


----------



## joshguest (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't think anyone has mentioned ( Jack Brittingham)yet, kinda a higher class hunting show but put on some great stalks.


----------

